# Goat Homestead Nomadism



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 24, 2015)

As with most of my posts, besides input on things I really have done, this a hypothetical idea, especially being I'm picky about company and am kind of a misanthrope at times. I am making an attempt to buckle down, with some friends and some family and imbibe in some, longer than a few weeks or less, employment without hitting the road and traveling. I still owe my cool pop some money for the land he sold me and want some funds for my tinyyyyy cabin to some of things Id like to do to it. I plan to do a large garden in spring and am still all for eventually getting some goats and wandering for a few weeks or months and still having my own small homestead to return to and lay low and be semi comfortable. Basically Im throwing out there the idea of a small homestead and a few people who are veryyy much like minded and would be interested. Like anything would have to click snd have some ideals on work, treatment of animals, and be able to hang on some land and still wander on foot with pack critters or without. Im just getting fed up with a lot of what goes on around me, as I reside in the deep of it for a bit now. Im just wanting to become more self sufficient and tie it into my travels as well. And this is off grid. I am wprkong towards eventual solar, maybe small generator and making of own mo ey without shit employment. Ill probably edit this when i have a sec to chill and reread.


----------



## Brent smith (Feb 28, 2016)

Good post, let me know how your homestead is coming, I'll drop by and help with work, give good company, keep me posted on this


----------



## Clyde Supertramp (Jun 29, 2016)

Tatanka said:


> As with most of my posts, besides input on things I really have done, this a hypothetical idea, especially being I'm picky about company and am kind of a misanthrope at times. I am making an attempt to buckle down, with some friends and some family and imbibe in some, longer than a few weeks or less, employment without hitting the road and traveling. I still owe my cool pop some money for the land he sold me and want some funds for my tinyyyyy cabin to some of things Id like to do to it. I plan to do a large garden in spring and am still all for eventually getting some goats and wandering for a few weeks or months and still having my own small homestead to return to and lay low and be semi comfortable. Basically Im throwing out there the idea of a small homestead and a few people who are veryyy much like minded and would be interested. Like anything would have to click snd have some ideals on work, treatment of animals, and be able to hang on some land and still wander on foot with pack critters or without. Im just getting fed up with a lot of what goes on around me, as I reside in the deep of it for a bit now. Im just wanting to become more self sufficient and tie it into my travels as well. And this is off grid. I am wprkong towards eventual solar, maybe small generator and making of own mo ey without shit employment. Ill probably edit this when i have a sec to chill and reread.


I am very interested man. I will have 3000$ next month and my girlfriend and I are trying to get out of socal. Very like minded, your ideas resemble mine. Please get back to stp


----------



## xeperu (Jun 29, 2016)

Tatanka said:


> As with most of my posts, besides input on things I really have done, this a hypothetical idea, especially being I'm picky about company and am kind of a misanthrope at times. I am making an attempt to buckle down, with some friends and some family and imbibe in some, longer than a few weeks or less, employment without hitting the road and traveling. I still owe my cool pop some money for the land he sold me and want some funds for my tinyyyyy cabin to some of things Id like to do to it. I plan to do a large garden in spring and am still all for eventually getting some goats and wandering for a few weeks or months and still having my own small homestead to return to and lay low and be semi comfortable. Basically Im throwing out there the idea of a small homestead and a few people who are veryyy much like minded and would be interested. Like anything would have to click snd have some ideals on work, treatment of animals, and be able to hang on some land and still wander on foot with pack critters or without. Im just getting fed up with a lot of what goes on around me, as I reside in the deep of it for a bit now. Im just wanting to become more self sufficient and tie it into my travels as well. And this is off grid. I am wprkong towards eventual solar, maybe small generator and making of own mo ey without shit employment. Ill probably edit this when i have a sec to chill and reread.



Whereabouts are you locating said homestead?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 4, 2016)

Okay did an update people. On a different thread, just no goat. Look into that one and PM if so desired.


----------

